# Vegetarian lizard?



## skink-flavoured gecko

I really want a lizard but I hate the thought of feeding it live crickets etc.
Can anyone tell me if there is a reasonably sized vegetarian lizard:?: 

I only have room for a 20-gallon horizontally designed tank, more if vertical. 

Or, if there is no such lizard, is there a reasonably sized lizard that only eats mealworms instead of crickets:?: This seems less cruel:devil:. 

You don't have to know anything about the species, just give me a name! *
Any* help would be extremely appreciated!!:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto

How about snails? Something like a pink-tongued skink (snails, fruit and vegetables - I've heard of some people giving them a mix of raw minced beef and vitamins too for the protein part) might work out for you in the space you've got.

There are some fairly small exclusively-vegetarian lizards, like desert iguanas; exactly how much ground space in feet long and deep would you be able to provide?

Someone will invariably say "crested geckos" but I do not believe they should be kept on a diet composed exclusively of reconstituted powder with no livefood, if for no other reason than the *exercise* that chasing crickets gives them.


----------



## khamers

There are absolutely no vegetarian lizards that you can keep in a 20 gallon tank dessert iguanas need about 150 x 60 x60 cm as do all uromastyx and Chuckwallas. 

gr. Kamiel


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::..

Leos can be fed a staple of mealies (terrestrial viv needed)
Cresties can be fed a complete powderd food diet (look up clarkes diet) - Arboreal viv needed.


----------



## Khonsu

Buy a bigger tank &/or accept lizards eat critters, it's not cruel, its life


----------



## ipreferaflan

You get used to it. Just make sure the crickets have the best quality of life before they're eaten.


----------



## Monitor93

ipreferaflan said:


> You get used to it. Just make sure the crickets have the best quality of life before they're eaten.


:lol2: Yup kept in a box, maybe put in the fridge and then thrown to their deaths! LOL! 

I don't like crix either tbh, but I love my long tails, and know if I don't feed them they'll die. plus its fun to watch them run around. It's not cruel, it's the cycle of life.. It's how it would be in the wild, or as above posters have put, get a bigger viv and get a desert iggy, they're gorgeous lizards. :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan

Monitor93 said:


> :lol2: Yup kept in a box, maybe put in the fridge and then thrown to their deaths! LOL!
> 
> I don't like crix either tbh, but I love my long tails, and know if I don't feed them they'll die. plus its fun to watch them run around. It's not cruel, it's the cycle of life.. It's how it would be in the wild, or as above posters have put, get a bigger viv and get a desert iggy, they're gorgeous lizards. :2thumb:


I keep them in a larger plastic tub with plenty of egg boxes to fanny around in and give them food all the time. They're chuffed little crickets.


----------



## Monitor93

ipreferaflan said:


> I keep them in a larger plastic tub with plenty of egg boxes to fanny around in and give them food all the time. They're chuffed little crickets.


LOL!! Better life than mine.. I keep them in the little tubs and chuck some pepper in there.. They don't shut up though! Arugh!! It's like I live in a rainforest, I fear it might start to rain in my bedroom soon!! :gasp:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Like people have said, you get used to it. I got my ackie a couple of weeks ago (my first ever reptile) and I felt absolutely awful when I fed the crickets to it. I don't mind feeding them now. 

I actually want to feed the crickets to my ackie because the crickets are absolutely vile! :devil: ..They are a right nuisance when I try to put them in my feeder rock, if I aren't quick enough some of them will escape before I even put the lid on! When this happens I'm happy to feed them to my ackie, just to get revenge! :lol2:


----------



## Monitor93

Cookaaaaay said:


> Like people have said, you get used to it. I got my ackie a couple of weeks ago (my first ever reptile) and I felt absolutely awful when I fed the crickets to it. I don't mind feeding them now.
> 
> I actually want to feed the crickets to my ackie because the crickets are absolutely vile! :devil: ..They are a right nuisance when I try to put them in my feeder rock, if I aren't quick enough some of them will escape before I even put the lid on! When this happens I'm happy to feed them to my ackie, just to get revenge! :lol2:



LOL!! Brutal! but fair.. your ackie is beautiful by the way!! :2thumb:


----------



## ambyglam

can people please stop saying to the op to get over it.

I sold all my snakes as I was getting to the point where I did not enjoy having them as I could not really cope with feeding them mice anymore.

If the OP does not want to feed a lizard crickets or whatever then its up to them.

The rule is if you find something really unpleasant about keeping a pet then it becomes a chore and you start to dislike the pet...and thats not fair.


----------



## Row'n'Bud

ambyglam said:


> can people please stop saying to the op to get over it.
> 
> I sold all my snakes as I was getting to the point where I did not enjoy having them as I could not really cope with feeding them mice anymore.
> 
> If the OP does not want to feed a lizard crickets or whatever then its up to them.
> 
> The rule is if you find something really unpleasant about keeping a pet then it becomes a chore and you start to dislike the pet...and thats not fair.


yet you were very recently on the snake section wanting to buy san francisco garters???
I take it feeding fish, worms , pinkies, etc doesn't count then ???

to the OP...ever considered a tortoise instead ??


----------



## ambyglam

Row'n'Bud said:


> yet you were very recently on the snake section wanting to buy san francisco garters???
> I take it feeding fish, worms , pinkies, etc doesn't count then ???
> 
> to the OP...ever considered a tortoise instead ??


Its good that you have so little going on in your life that you follow what someone as interesting as me gets up to...lol

anyway, I still have two ribbon snakes and they get fed fish and insects, I do however NOT feed them pinkies!

The reason I was not coping with the feeding was because I started getting way more into breeding exotic mice... and to be honest I much prefer the mice to the snakes, its as simple as that.

I currently have many lizards and have no issues with feeding them crickets, but then you will know this since you actively follow my posts. Crickets are not however mice, therefore I am entitled to my own opinion about which pets I keep and what I feel comfortable with feeding them, just as the OP is.

I will also say that had I not decided to get rid of my snakes I would not have swapped my 2 variable king snakes for 2 cresties, which has turned out to be my absolute favourite lizard ever, and the recipient would not have gotten 2 snakes which she really loves, but said she would never have.

So in the end the pets have better homes, and everyone is happy.


----------



## Row'n'Bud

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Cookaaaaay

Monitor93 said:


> LOL!! Brutal! but fair.. your ackie is beautiful by the way!! :2thumb:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:
and thanks!  :notworthy:


----------



## skink-flavoured gecko

Thanks, very helpful
I like the sound of the pink-tounged skink, can you tell me how much ground space they need? And do you know where I can get the snails?


----------



## skink-flavoured gecko

skink-flavoured gecko said:


> I really want a lizard but I hate the thought of feeding it live crickets etc.
> Can anyone tell me if there is a reasonably sized vegetarian lizard:?:
> 
> I only have room for a 20-gallon horizontally designed tank, more if vertical.
> 
> Or, if there is no such lizard, is there a reasonably sized lizard that only eats mealworms instead of crickets:?: This seems less cruel:devil:.
> 
> You don't have to know anything about the species, just give me a name! *
> Any* help would be extremely appreciated!!:2thumb:


Thanks everyone!
How much floor space does a pink-tonged skink need then?
I don't mind feeding them snails


----------



## Cookaaaaay

skink-flavoured gecko said:


> Thanks everyone!
> How much floor space does a pink-tonged skink need then?
> I* don't mind feeding them snails*


I'm the total opposite of this! I think feeding snails is a lot worse than feeding crickets! :lol2: I wouldn't be able to feed snails ..but, that's just my opinion. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jeffers3

I've never done it, but I've read about breeding snails. Apparently, it's more difficult to stop them breeding than to start. Most good rep shops usually have some. The starters may appear expensive, but I think you can quite quickly get a colony of them established.

I'm trying to do the same with dubia roaches, but they grow really slowly!


----------



## skink-flavoured gecko

Someone said something about tortoises
How much space do you need for them?


----------



## Ssthisto

skink-flavoured gecko said:


> Someone said something about tortoises
> How much space do you need for them?


Expect to have an outdoor pen for a tortoise on warm summer days, and at least a 4X2 tortoise table the rest of the time.

Exactly what square footage do you have in terms of space?


----------



## skink-flavoured gecko

Ssthisto said:


> Expect to have an outdoor pen for a tortoise on warm summer days, and at least a 4X2 tortoise table the rest of the time.
> 
> Exactly what square footage do you have in terms of space?


Only 2.5x2 (feet)
That's not enough, is it?


----------



## Ssthisto

Nowhere near enough for a tortoise, no.

I don't think it's enough room for a pink-tongued skink at all.


----------



## Jeffers3

It's enough room for a leopard gecko. They don't need crickets (although they do generally like them!). They can be fed mealworms as a staple, which are a lot easier to deal with than crix.

There aren't many purely veggie reps and most of the ones around grow quite large, unfortunately.


----------



## skink-flavoured gecko

Thanks everyone
I've thought about it, and I think I will seriously consider getting a leopard gecko, and after reading all the replies, I don't think I'll mind feeding it crix as much as I first thought


----------



## matthew_harwood

there is of course another option you could consider, not a reptile but near enough how about one of the many salamanders, a large amount would happily live in the 2.5 x 2 or one of the smaller chameleons they would be ok I think as long as you can give them the height
regards
matt


----------



## ipreferaflan

skink-flavoured gecko said:


> Thanks everyone
> I've thought about it, and I think I will seriously consider getting a leopard gecko, and after reading all the replies, I don't think I'll mind feeding it crix as much as I first thought


Good for you! It's really not that bad. I'd recommend going to a pet shop or a friend's who owns a lizard and try feeding their reptiles. Probably your safest bet!


----------



## skink-flavoured gecko

matthew_harwood said:


> there is of course another option you could consider, not a reptile but near enough how about one of the many salamanders, a large amount would happily live in the 2.5 x 2 or one of the smaller chameleons they would be ok I think as long as you can give them the height
> regards
> matt


Mainly out of curiosity, what do salamanders eat?


----------



## Ssthisto

skink-flavoured gecko said:


> Mainly out of curiosity, what do salamanders eat?


Insects and other inverts.


----------



## newratster09

i had the same issue when i wanted to buy my first reps - i wanted to go for bearded dragon initially but didnt have the space so i went for 2 x leopard geckos - i wasnt keen on feeding them live food either but they were weened onto mealworms and mealies are so easy to look after / feed and then feed to geckos. i dont touch them either jus get some lil tongues and pick mealies up and put them into the food dish. dead easy. had to feed them locusts few times as they stopped eating but then they are back on to mealies. bit diva like lol. waxworms as treats every now and again


----------



## Hiramic

Crested geckos can live of the paste food and fruit such as bananas, mangos and pears. 
Hopefully, this helps.
Hiram


----------



## Debbie1962

Hiramic said:


> Crested geckos can live of the paste food and fruit such as bananas, mangos and pears.
> Hopefully, this helps.
> Hiram


They should really have insects in their diet too. As much variety as possible is best for them.


----------



## FK Geckos

I really do wonder why a new member would make their first ever post on an 8 year old post? How the hell do you even find them other than trawling through the search function?


----------



## Zincubus

FK Geckos said:


> I really do wonder why a new member would make their first ever post on an 8 year old post? How the hell do you even find them other than trawling through the search function?




It's bound to happen as posters are advised to use the search option rather than just posting ....

I can see benefits to both ways .

No real harm done by uprooting an old thread apart from the poster maybe waiting for a reply from someone that hasn't been around for 8 years or something ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FK Geckos

Zincubus said:


> It's bound to happen as posters are advised to use the search option rather than just posting ....
> 
> I can see benefits to both ways .
> 
> No real harm done by uprooting an old thread apart from the poster maybe waiting for a reply from someone that hasn't been around for 8 years or something ..


I'm all for people using the search and bringing up old posts if it's going to be useful. Something like a care guide or conversation about a rarely kept and/or talked about species.

This one is strange though as it's clearly someone looking into getting a new pet and you would think they would have been able to do that after almost 8 years. I agree there is no harm done, it's just a little weird.

Anyway, OP, you could look into Uromastyx, Desert Iguanas and Chuckwallas as you should have been able to save up enough money for a larger viv by now. :whistling2:


----------

